# Will eibach springs lessen my ride smoothness?



## crazyT (May 31, 2009)

I want my car to have that lower look than stock but I love the ride quality/smoothness of my car. If i bought the eibach pro-kit would the ride be rougher? I have a 2.7 if that helps anything .


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't say much about Eibach springs, but my H&R Race Springs ride as comfortable as stock on my 04 2.7T S-Line. Hopefully new shocks will stiffen up the ride a bit more.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

I've had Eibachs for some time now, much better than the stock mush non S6 springs. I hate mush. I did the not so severe Eibachs, as recommended in the Audi catalog, greatly improved the ride and handling, took out the mush. It ain't no S6 but it's much better. Mush is no good.


----------

